# What your mpg? Any ideas?



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

I was wondering what you guys get in terms of gas mileage on your trucks, just driving or towing and plowing. Also, do you have any ideas on ways to increase fuel economy or any good mods or engine work that can increase mpg?

I have a 98 dodge ram 2500 5.9 L V8...getting about 11 mpg. I just bought teh truck, it was well taken care of but i havn't done any work yet. I rebuilt the engine in my 85 bmw, so i know a thing or 2...but that gets crappy mpg too.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I have a 2003 Ford F-250 Ext. Cab Short Bed 5.4 V8 and I get about 11-12mpg city


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

My dakota with the 5.2 gets 14 city AND highway. Weird isnt it? Towing about 11, plowing about 7 or 8.


----------



## DSLL (Sep 2, 2004)

2000 ram 2500 gets about 11-12 just driving around.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

my 350 V8 gets 10 city and towing and i get about 12 highway. worst i ever got was 8.2 mpg but that was with a lot of idling and trail riding in low range.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

'04 2500 HD 8.1/Allison combo....gets 11.5 on the Hi way empty and 8-9 mpg in town, down hill, uphill or down a mine shaft ! No compaints on the power though..


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Truck in sig.
Last tank mixed freeway and city- 14mpg. I usually get about 13-14 in the city. Best of 16 on a tank of 50% highway.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*mpg*

2001 chevy 2500hd 11-12 mpg summer 8-10 mpg winter


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

B&B;407419 said:


> '04 2500 HD 8.1/Allison combo....gets 11.5 on the Hi way empty and 8-9 mpg in town, down hill, uphill or down a mine shaft ! No compaints on the power though..


down a mine shaft? lol i gotta see pics of that.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

My 01 Chevy 2500HD 8.1 Allison I get 10 around town and about 12 highway. truck weights about 8000lbs. 3.73's


----------



## Cassy (Aug 10, 2006)

I have a 2004 F-250 V8 5.4L SCab long bed. I get 12mpg on average, city and highway. that's also loaded or unloaded.
When I'm plowing I can't really say what the mpg's are, b/c the truck is on even if she's not moving.


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

my 99 Ford f250 with 7.3 diesel gets 18 highway, and 16 city. Loaded or not.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

theguynextdoor;407339 said:


> I was wondering what you guys get in terms of gas mileage on your trucks, just driving or towing and plowing. Also, do you have any ideas on ways to increase fuel economy or any good mods or engine work that can increase mpg?
> 
> I have a 98 dodge ram 2500 5.9 L V8...getting about 11 mpg. I just bought teh truck, it was well taken care of but i havn't done any work yet. I rebuilt the engine in my 85 bmw, so i know a thing or 2...but that gets crappy mpg too.


Well start with your tire, stock size(over size tires, use more fuel) and run the max. psi as stated on the tires.
Keep your engine in great running condition. Synthetics threw out (trans, diffs., motor) help a bit to.
Acetone added to your fuel can help as well.
If your looking for a silver bullet Buy a Prius LOL
The diesel's will tow, and plow more effiecent. 
My 01 Ram got about 11 around town with 4.10 gears, and about 6 plowing.
The 03 Hemi truck got about 13 around town 4.10 gears, about 7 plowing
05 Cummins truck 15-16 around town 3.73 geasr, about 11 plowing.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

ABES;407439 said:


> down a mine shaft? lol


Yep, the 8.1's are just like the old style big blocks...doesn't matter what your doing with them..it doesn't affect the MPG's one bit...


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

My 6.0 Powerstroke...... City 12 Towing 10 Highway 17-18


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

2000 Chevy 2500 6.0 4.10 gears. I get about12-13 city, 13-14 highway empty.

Your economy sounds about right for a modern gas powered 3/4 ton pickup truck.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Truck in sig does 19-21


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

*mpg or plowing*

'03 dodge 5.7 hemi
about 13 mpg
OR
about 6 hours per tank plowing.
do any of you guys have an odometer that keeps track of your backwards or idle mileage?
I've been looking for one of those for 39 years.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

You guys will cry... Always over 20 average. I can get 25 on a tank of all highway and sometimes more! xysport If I beat it it goes down my I seldom do...really!

Plowing... who cares.. It only uses less than a 1/8 tank doing my small route.

Note this is not depending on my computer... this hand calculated because it shows higher with my tuner.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

It's a truck not an economy car.
Your MPG is about right for that size engine. My partner at work gets about 11 / 12 with his Hemi. My 5.8 - 3spd auto gets 10MPG. The brother in laws ( both of them ) with V10's get 11 / 13 on a good day. Your lucky the old 3 spd auto unlead 360's got about 8MPG no matter what you did!


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Ford with 460 gets 14 hwy empty, 10-11 town empty, 5-7 plowing .. 
Dodge gets 17 hiway at 70-75 empty, 13 around town towing lawn trailer, empty around town 14-15. Still only 12k, might get a tiny bit better over time. Plowing, we will see...1st year with it.


----------



## usnrs (Sep 9, 2007)

i'm in serious dislike of all of you guys right now. my f350 w/ v-10 gets a solid 8ish going down hill on a cool summer day unloaded with a stiff tail-wind.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

I have a '85 dodge w250, on the highway i get 14, on the hwy w/plow i get 12. I can plow for about 13hrs on 20gals of gasoline


----------



## Novi plow boy (Sep 25, 2007)

2000 f250 V10 gets 8-10 no matter what you have behind you


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

My 1987 GMC K2500 has 4:10 gears front and rear and a turbo 400 trrans with no overdrive. It averages about 6mpg, maybe 8 coasting downhill in neutral... :crying:


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

NJ Plowman;414505 said:


> My 1987 GMC K2500 has 4:10 gears front and rear and a turbo 400 trrans with no overdrive. It averages about 6mpg, maybe 8 coasting downhill in neutral... :crying:


My 87's pretty much the same way...Turbo 400 and 3.73's on 32's..


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*odo backwards*



CNY Plow;407585 said:


> '03 dodge 5.7 hemi
> about 13 mpg
> OR
> about 6 hours per tank plowing.
> ...


Always wondered if the odo picked up reverse miles and I had to do a church lot to help
a friend a few times last year.
I ran-up miles going backwards because I totalled over 4 miles each time. 
Idle-- cant help you.

I was made to feel guilty and turned the truck off once ( instead of idle) but the starter
quit and there I was laying under the truck, in the snow swearing that wont happen again.

Milage: 8-10, depending on the distance between clients. Somedays we divide the route
differently --depending on the availble trucks. I do use synthetic fluids/lubes.
My hubs have been manual for a few years (cheaper) but then I didnt unlock very often.
This year -- different truck , auto hubs and bigger engine.
tc


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

*I was made to feel guilty and turned the truck off once ( instead of idle) but the starter
quit and there I was laying under the truck, in the snow swearing that wont happen again.*

That's why I have an extra ignition key. I never shut off the truck during an event. I have a new starter, battery and alternator. I think it's just the heat involved when plowing that causes the starter to not whine fast enough.
_ I get fuel with it running too, a 5 pound ABC extinguisher I carry will put out any fire if it happens_


----------

